# Derby House Meet Up!



## BlairandAzria (1 February 2013)

Well folks in probably headed up there tomorrow afternoon if anyone fancies a cuppa and a mooch!


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Damn! i suggested the damn thing and i cant make tomorrow


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 February 2013)

Ok then suggest another time?  I need to return something but it's not urgent for tomorrow!


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

How about next Saturday afternoon? After lunch time as it always gets so busy in there!


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 February 2013)

Perfect


----------



## Toast (1 February 2013)

Fab, anyone else in!?


----------



## WombatStew (1 February 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## **Vanner** (2 February 2013)

Next Saturday is that?


----------



## karen_c (2 February 2013)

Just looked, only half an hour or so up the motorway...shopping and coffee definitely tempting if I'm able to drive by then!


----------



## Toast (2 February 2013)

Yep, next saturday Vanner!!


----------



## Mythical (4 February 2013)

I may be up for it but depends what you mean by after lunch.  I have a lesson at 3. I'm only twenty minutes away but so slow at tacking up, lol!


----------



## Alaadin (4 February 2013)

I'd be up for it but can't do saturday


----------



## Mythical (4 February 2013)

Sunday is usually less busy


----------



## Elsiecat (4 February 2013)

I'm up for this weekend


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Smashing, what time could we all agree on then? Im happy to go in the morning if thats easier for anyone? Elsiecat if you dont bring Foxy pictures i'll be disappointed!

Sarah, shame you cant make it


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Mythical said:



			Sunday is usually less busy
		
Click to expand...

I cant do sunday


----------



## Elsiecat (5 February 2013)

Toast said:



			Smashing, what time could we all agree on then? Im happy to go in the morning if thats easier for anyone? Elsiecat if you dont bring Foxy pictures i'll be disappointed!
(
		
Click to expand...

Are you kidding!? I've got an iphone packed with pictures 

I can do any time, although not ridiculously early as it's about an hour away and I need to sort neddies out first. Any time after 10 works for me


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 February 2013)

I can do about 11 onwards?


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Maybe we're best sticking to the afternoon then? Perhaps somewhere between 1 and 4?


----------



## Elsiecat (5 February 2013)

Shall we say 12? I remember a post from somewhere where someone wanted to come but had a lesson at 3pm


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

We can, i was trying to avoid Lunch time as its usually busiest then but we can brave it for a brew!!


----------



## Elsiecat (5 February 2013)

Or a cake


----------



## Mythical (5 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			And a cake 

Click to expand...

FTFY.  
I'm the one who had a lesson at an awkward time.  I can do 12 but I reserve the right to have straw in my hair


----------



## Toast (5 February 2013)

Deffo, Derby House carrot cake is the best! Shall we say 12 then?? Any advance on 12?


----------



## Elsiecat (5 February 2013)

How will I know who to sit down with?


----------



## BlairandAzria (5 February 2013)

12 works for me


----------



## Elsiecat (5 February 2013)

Why's everyone ignoring the crucial problem of identifying the carrot cake wheelding HHOers!?


----------



## Toast (6 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			How will I know who to sit down with?
		
Click to expand...

Very good point, i didnt think of that! Do we have identifiable bits of clothing perhaps?! You know like coats with horses names on? Maybe we need a sign we can stick on the table that says  HHO meet?


----------



## Elsiecat (6 February 2013)

I don't have one of those  if anyone wants to buy me a foxy coat I will accept the gift however. 

I think a sign saying 'HHO' would work. Toast, I volunteer you.


----------



## Mythical (6 February 2013)

I don't have a coat with my Girl's name on either - I've not had her five minutes!!  

I third the sign, as long as DH staff won't kick us out or anything!!


----------



## Toast (6 February 2013)

I'll check with staff first then! I'll fashion us a nice 'HHO MEET' sign.. probably with a marker pen  and i'll make sure its visible to you all!

And if you still aren't sure, I have black hair, lots of facial piercings and big bottom


----------



## Elsiecat (6 February 2013)

We don't want to see your bottom toast! Save that for the 3rd outting at least!!!


----------



## Toast (7 February 2013)

Your probably right, how forward of me!


----------



## Elsiecat (7 February 2013)

I'm so excited for cake. I'm surprised more people aren't joining us!? Everyone but rileyboy and patterdale welcome!


----------



## Patterdale (7 February 2013)




----------



## Elsiecat (7 February 2013)

I'm wearing leg warmers. Wouldn't want you coming and getting upset!


----------



## Toast (7 February 2013)

Rileyboy will be off at appleby astride his uncles brothers wifes sons cob stallion that he's about to put to his mare. Swimming about in the lake in a tshirt. 

But, i like Patterdale, andddd im making the HHO MEET sign.. so i reckon she should come!


----------



## Elsiecat (7 February 2013)

Meh. Where are you patterdale? I think I can recall but I don't want to be wrong


----------



## trottingon (8 February 2013)

I can't make it on Saturday but have been getting a bit giggly reading about your plans.... I wonder if it will be anything like being online?&#128516;

The same few people will introduce themselves and do all the talking...
Of those, two will be novices, two will be full of themselves and think they know all the answers, one will actually know all the answers, one will be a troll (remarkably more easily identified in person! i wonder what outfit they will wear for the occasion&#128121;???) and one will give a teeth/back/feet/tack check comment every 5 minutes!&#128513;

And I bet at all times there's a dozen or so people wandering around behind you listening in but not commenting at all ! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;
Hopefully I'll make it to the next meet up, hope you have a good time!&#128512;


----------



## Toast (8 February 2013)

Who else is actually coming on this Jaunt?!


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 February 2013)

I'd it just 4 of us? We may not need a sign!


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			I'd it just 4 of us? We may not need a sign! 

Click to expand...

Ha!
Any north wales/wirral/warrington people I'll be happy to collect along the way if transport is an issue!


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

Shall we organise it for next weekend? Hopefully more people can make it then?


----------



## WombatStew (8 February 2013)

I can still come! I'm only 15 mins away!


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 February 2013)

I'm defo going tomorrow - I can't make next week and need to return a girth!


----------



## Toast (8 February 2013)

I can do either but it may be a bit too short notice to reschedule? i guess we could make it a monthly event and it might catch on!


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

I'm happy to do tomorrow but wi have to twaddle off after about 40 mins


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

*will. I'm in the pub!!! Will look a delight in the AM


----------



## Elsiecat (9 February 2013)

Right will someone please have a little sign so that I don't sit down with the wrong strangers???? I'm getting sorted and leaving soon as I'm gonna go robbies for a nosey en route


----------



## WombatStew (9 February 2013)

Did we agree on 12?


----------



## BlairandAzria (9 February 2013)

We did agree on 12!


----------



## Elsiecat (9 February 2013)

12  
Who's bringing a sign? I'll probs be a bit early if anyone gets there early


----------



## Toast (9 February 2013)

I'll bring the sign! Im bringing OH too. I said he could have cake if he put up with the HHO'ers for a bit


----------



## Elsiecat (9 February 2013)

Right well I'm setting off now so there's no option of cancelling. See you at 12! I'm in jeans and a pink jumper with blonde hair. Toast, I expect you to be there first with your sign


----------



## Alaadin (9 February 2013)

Toast said:



			And if you still aren't sure, I have black hair, lots of facial piercings and big bottom 

Click to expand...

Haha oh god, this nearly killed me off!


----------



## Toast (9 February 2013)

Im not lying!! Are you coming Sarah?


----------



## Toast (9 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Right well I'm setting off now so there's no option of cancelling. See you at 12! I'm in jeans and a pink jumper with blonde hair. Toast, I expect you to be there first with your sign 

Click to expand...

I dunno if i'll be there before you if you might be there early, but i'll be there brandishing my sign with a male person at 12


----------



## WombatStew (9 February 2013)

I'm heading off shortly cos I'm gonna go have a mooch first! I'll be the one in the stripy jumper


----------



## Mythical (9 February 2013)

I'll be on my way up there shortly. I'm in blue denim jods, green bodywarmer, blue and green spotty jumper and scruffy brown wellies. See you shortly! :-D


----------



## Elsiecat (9 February 2013)

I'm here


----------



## Alaadin (9 February 2013)

Toast said:



			Im not lying!! Are you coming Sarah?
		
Click to expand...

Nooo I can't


----------



## WombatStew (9 February 2013)

I'm here, perusing the bargain bin


----------



## BlackRider (9 February 2013)

i went although a bit late - about 20 past, but didn't see anyone or a sign....


----------



## Toast (9 February 2013)

We were there, on the sofas! My sign was in green highlighter... think the rest of the bunch may still be there...


----------



## BlackRider (9 February 2013)

Oh well, maybe next time...


----------



## Elsiecat (9 February 2013)

We were definitely there!!! . 

Was lovely


----------



## Mythical (9 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Was lovely 

Click to expand...

Seconded.

I may be one of the ones who don't say much, but it was lovely to meet u all.


----------



## Toast (10 February 2013)

It was great to meet everyone  Definitely must do it again soon


----------

